# test pics of my t-jet Repair Shop



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

My t-jet Repair Shop built from an O Scale tractor repair building. ~ I hope that the pics upload alright.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Aaaaaawsome!!!*

I really love that building - and what you did from it!!! Nice little scenery, parking lot and junk yard. Keep those pics coming!

BTW: Did all that cool interior (workbenches etc.) come with the kit? I´m looking for stuff like that for years now, but w/o any success (O-scale wasteland here...)!

Greetings from Germany

Claus


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks fantastic. Love the front clips sitting in the parts yard. Must be a new shop sinc eI didn't see any stains on the floors. 


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi,
That is real nice!!!! I like it!!!!
:thumbsup:
Greg


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice work tjetdragracer. I've used several of the buildings from ERTL's farm series as the basis for buildings on my slot track. They are easy to work with and are easily modified.

I especially like your interior and roof details. What did you use for the front and side windows? Way to go.

I think they would be considered S scale however as the ERTL farm vehicles are 1/64th.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Groovy!


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*My t-jet repair shop ~ details*

I found this older poorly built S ~ O scale building on ebay , and totally when throw the hole building, repairing the crooked glued walls and a total repaint,down scaled the windows & door's. ~ Some of the inside walls already had a built in part's wash sink and tool chest.~ The red car rack ~ floor jack ~ engine stand ~ and engine puller, I made out of scrap pieces of metal and plastic.~Sill not done, going to add oil stains on the floor ~putting scraped out JL & AW cars part's for the junk yard and old retired JL & AW runners in the scrap yard part.~ Will send a pic of my t-jet house and barn where I work on my t-jets away from the shop~later today.


----------



## majdave79 (May 31, 2006)

*garage accessories for buildings*

Claus,

You can get some great garage parts from the Motormax diorama kits. Diecastauto.com currently lists all four kits for $28US. Mini-motors had them on sale also, but they are not listed any more.

LMK if I can help (they won't ship international, etc) I think I have a duplicate or two.

Dave


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> My t-jet Repair Shop built from an O Scale tractor repair building. ~ I hope that the pics upload alright.


cool shop,man!i particularly like the paint booth!:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

now that is very nicely done.. good work!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

That is an incredible shop - way to go. I enjoy touring some local ho train layouts that are very well done. That shop would fit in with the best of them! 

Actually wish I could see it or its clone at the slot car show in Dallas..... wouldn't a trip south be nice in March? Oh well, can't hurt to ask.

Do keep posting pics!


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Excellent.... 
I have one also.. it's S scale.. 1/64th but is close enough. Mine is still packed from the move, been thinking about digging it out so I can set up a nice shop like that one as well.. 
Chris


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

That is SWEET!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job!!!:thumbsup: A ton of thought went into that build.. Everytime I look at the pictures I something I didn't notice before... Awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I have an Ertl barn somewhere also -- didn't fit the decor of my track so I haven't used it for anything as of yet.

The shop looks awesome!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> I have an Ertl barn somewhere also -- didn't fit the decor of my track so I haven't used it for anything as of yet.
> 
> The shop looks awesome!


Isn't there a barn between turns 13 and 14 at Road America? I was last there in 1985 so my memory may be off.

Hutts love Road America Brauts and Roasted Corn on the Cobb! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*My t-jet House and Barn*

My t-jet house with pool and barn. A hang out for friends to work on car's and to take a dip in the pool. I may add some new building where the garden is, not much of a farmer.~ Someday I will have a biger spot to put my repair shop and house on one layout.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

resinmonger said:


> Isn't there a barn between turns 13 and 14 at Road America? I was last there in 1985 so my memory may be off.
> 
> Hutts love Road America Brauts and Roasted Corn on the Cobb! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


 
I think so. They took the bridge away past Canada Corner, however.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> My t-jet house with pool and barn. A hang out for friends to work on car's and to take a dip in the pool. I may add some new building where the garden is, not much of a farmer.~ Someday I will have a biger spot to put my repair shop and house on one layout.


Wow, a group of Polar Bears de-iced your pool and are braving Michigan winter weather in the chilly water!


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*I Got pulled over coming home from my shop~ pics*

I got pulled over today coming home from my T-jet repair shop by a cop in a old 1965 Ford fairlane? ~I was driving my 1969 Nova~And this is 2009 ~This town realty needs to update it's police force.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It is this exact reason I always travel with a dozen assorted on the passenger seat.....:lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool shop TJD :thumbsup::thumbsup: Man, I almost missed it. I enjoy the diorama stuff very much. Nice scratch builds and detail work!!! ... RM


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Cool stuff. I dig the garage. I've wanted to do that for a while. I bought a bunch of Walthers miniature tools and shop hardware from an estate sale years ago but never built the shop yet. Look at Walthers selection of miniature die cast tools. Screwdriver racks, hack saws, hammers, plier sets, bench vises, grinders, air compressors, etc, etc. There's a ton of super cool super mini stuff for those dioramas. They even sell a flckering blue LED kit to simulate welding. And you can find a child's spark toy to add realistic grinding sparks done with a little motor on a switch.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Hi, Just wanted to say Thanks for all the Feedback*

I know that my building are a little basic to some of the modeler's out there. but I keep trying to do better. ~ Hobby Talk ~ People are the Best ~That I have ever found on the world wide web.~Keep it real ~Thank You ~Tom ~ PS.~ Keep it old school ~ as in this pic of a 1965 Chevy ~not mine but I wish.~


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> I got pulled over today coming home from my T-jet repair shop by a cop in a old 1965 Ford fairlane? ~I was driving my 1969 Nova~And this is 2009 ~This town realty needs to update it's police force.


Toss him a doughnut...


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool looking shop. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I gotta check out the Ertl farm series stuff.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> I know that my building are a little basic to some of the modeler's out there. but I keep trying to do better. ~ Hobby Talk ~ People are the Best ~That I have ever found on the world wide web.~Keep it real ~Thank You ~Tom ~ PS.~ Keep it old school ~ as in this pic of a 1965 Chevy ~not mine but I wish.~


Eye Love 65 Impalas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice work on your shop and the rest of you buildings and landscapes. Man you do great work. I have not taken the time to re-build my shop yet so, you are a step ahead of me. 

Bob...I want that 65 too...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Your shop is top rate!
It looks to be shaping up nicely! :thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> My t-jet Repair Shop built from an O Scale tractor repair building. ~ I hope that the pics upload alright.


Wow, a real beauty :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

